# Saturday morning surf...



## beerdruid

So far it looks like the surf is going to be pretty flat this Saturday. Thinking about hitting access 5 or 6 early. I'm 0 for 3 in the surf this year so far. Need to break out of this streak. 


Robert..


----------



## wish2fish

Well I don't think it is going to be as flat as I would like. I am headed down this afternoon and looking at the cams it looks a little choppy but should flatten out a little this afternoon and tomorrow am.

I will be down between access 4-5 camping out tonight so look for tents if you want to stop by and say high or drink a beer.


----------



## zthomas18

Good luck. It looks to me like they are going to be nut busters.


----------



## Aadams31

Everyone's so negative, go catch'em


----------



## twgamm

Think positive wish2fish. Also, quit inviting people into your tent. Its the oldest trick in the book...


----------



## Stringer

Been watching it as well.. Been olanning all week, but putting trip off til Monday. Last I looked... Couple days ago... Sunday into Monday should be good.. Plz don't tell me it's changed lately.


----------



## beerdruid

Still looking decent. Be down at access 5 in the morning.


----------



## beerdruid

> Well I don't think it is going to be as flat as I would like. I am headed down this afternoon and looking at the cams it looks a little choppy but should flatten out a little this afternoon and tomorrow am.
> 
> I will be down between access 4-5 camping out tonight so look for tents if you want to stop by and say high or drink a beer.


Wish2fish,

I will be in a white Chevy cruze with my wife. Tight lines!


----------



## Surf Rodder

Access Road 4 or 5 early:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gilbert

Surf Rodder said:


> Access Road 4 or 5 early:30 tomorrow morning.


Me too


----------



## iamatt

Gilbert said:


> Me too


We'll be camping just east of 5 sat to sunday


----------



## mccain

i'ma goin' monday


----------



## BretE

I was headed down this morning but the surf cams don't look too favorable. Somebody post a report please. Ima hit it in the morning if it's decent.....Thx....


----------



## SurfHippie

The water color is pretty good, but there's still a pretty nasty chop to it. managed to bag 4 specs from 16"-20" in about an hour at access #4 as the sun was coming up.


----------



## iamatt

Ok thanks for info. See high tide ~11PMish. We packing up hope to get baits deployed and let them soak before sun go down. Trout not on our list this time.


----------



## BretE

SurfHippie said:


> The water color is pretty good, but there's still a pretty nasty chop to it. managed to bag 4 specs from 16"-20" in about an hour at access #4 as the sun was coming up.


Thx for the report, I thought it still looked a little sloppy. Put a brisket on the pit instead......tomorrow might be the day!....


----------



## wish2fish

The water had some pretty good clarity to it but the waves were a little choppy. You would catch a couple smack in the face and then get a little break before a couple more right in the face. It was definitely fishable. Managed 4 specs 16-18" from about 8:30-10:00 am, lost a couple and released a few smaller ones. Had one lady fish that I thought was a smack they way it exploded my bait and tore drag out. Then it jumped a couple of times and I knew what it was. Still fun to catch though. Seems the bait left around 11 am or so but up until then there was a lot of bait in the water. 

Drank a little more than planned last night so I didn't get up at 6 am as planned. We put the long rods out around 1 pm for a couple of hours with no takers which was the same as yesterday afternoon so we decided to head home.


----------



## Gilbert

Was rougher than I would like but trout were there. Bite shut off around 10ish. Catching was steady. I'm going back in the morning. Conditions got better by the time I left at noon.


----------



## BretE

Gilbert said:


> Was rougher than I would like but trout were there. Bite shut off around 10ish. Catching was steady. I'm going back in the morning. Conditions got better by the time I left at noon.


See Ya there.....


----------



## artys_only

*X2*



How was the skeeters ? Last time they where bad ! Before sunrise .


----------



## dan_wrider

Skeeters were not too bad on the beach. Wind slowed em down a lil. Fish are there. 4 man limit for us up to about 23" and a new pb cpr for me at 27.5"!
As a man who is a little snakebit after hitting the surf 2 previous weekend without much to show for it, this is the one gentlemen. Go get'em.


----------



## fishingcacher

The wind was dead calm 77477


----------



## born to fish

Water looks great. Rougher than hell though. Fished for 30 minutes, no bites. Headed to wade the jetties. Take your boat out BretE.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only

Water in decent shape at #4 but some choppy breakers , smack you in the face caught 2 throw backs , drove to SLP water looks good , lots of people ! Nice day to be out thou !


----------



## BretE

born to fish said:


> Water looks great. Rougher than hell though. Fished for 30 minutes, no bites. Headed to wade the jetties. Take your boat out BretE.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I spent all day cooking on the pit yesterday. The neighbors starting gathering around dark thirty and the feast commenced. I finally nailed it on my new pit..........not sure what time I hit the rack but it was well after midnight so I kinda slept in......

Thanks again for the report, I do appreciate it......


----------



## born to fish

We caught 8 really nice trout at the jetties and I lost something that was smoking drag on me. I'm guessing a jack or black tip. I also lost a trout that I figure was at least 25-26" missed the net and spit the cotton picking hook. I was sick. They were still biting when I left but I had to go. Getting married to the love of my life. I ran from her for 21 years. Guess it's time I give up the chase. Good luck yall 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

born to fish said:


> We caught 8 really nice trout at the jetties and I lost something that was smoking drag on me. I'm guessing a jack or black tip. I also lost a trout that I figure was at least 25-26" missed the net and spit the cotton picking hook. I was sick. They were still biting when I left but I had to go. Getting married to the love of my life. I ran from her for 21 years. Guess it's time I give up the chase. Good luck yall
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Nuthin like gettin a good fishing trip in right before you go get married!.....

Congrats on both!.......


----------



## born to fish

Yep. Thanks BretE 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert

born to fish said:


> Water looks great. Rougher than hell though. Fished for 30 minutes, no bites. Headed to wade the jetties. Take your boat out BretE.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I did the same. Can't believe how rough it was compared to yesterday.


----------



## SurfHippie

There definitely in there. My nephew and I both limited out and released a dozen or so more between 10:00-11:30. All caught on gold 1/4oz. Johnson Sprite spoons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stringer

surprised to read it was so rough today still. Heading down in the morning. Predictions still look favorable, except winds are turning SSW by tomorrow....going to dirty the water a little. Taking the Kayak as well, will let ya'll know how it is Monday evening....


----------



## Surf Rodder

Saturday conditions were excellent, big all four surf rods remained silent. Brought in bare hooks all eight times. (Live mullet and some large cut baits). Water was green to shore. While in my yak I broke mid-swell into a sneaker set ground swell. Managed to stay upright but kayak so full of water I rolled it with next wave. Caught some nice Pompano yesterday. Ate em today.


----------



## Yellow.mouth

Caught a few trout with my son under the lights at 91st last night. They were all out deep at the color change, but gorged on glass minnows quickly and got finicky overnight. The general publics manners and common sense continues to deteriorate unfortunately...i love the piers but getting harder and harder to fish around the yahoos. One guy did get an 8 foot plus bull shark early, but big rods very slow otherwise all night. Surf and wind picked up late night into early morning, would be a really rough wade today. Has noticibly shifted to the southwest as well, looks like for the whole week.


----------



## Stringer

Water has good color still, but wind was blowing pretty good by 4pm when I left.. not much bait in the water early...around noon lots of mullet in then water.. I did not try for trout. Tons of whiting...set out two rods...one at 150 yrds one at 200yrds on the 4/0. At 9am I get a run.....an hour and a half later I have a stingray in knee deep water that is 5-6 feet across... guy down the beached helped me with the fight the last 45 min....we got a hold of the leader but simply could not pull it in....line finally snapped...oh well....pic would have been cool. The guy down the beach caught 4 or 5 pretty good trout on finger mullet on the bottom.


----------



## seabo

4ft alligator gar in the surf is a first for me
foul hooked in the tail didn't really even fight
cpred for sharkbait..


----------



## dan_wrider

fishingcacher said:


> The wind was dead calm 77477


Perhaps the kites that were flying around us all day were anti gravity kites?
77302


----------



## Sharpest

seabo said:


> 4ft alligator gar in the surf is a first for me
> foul hooked in the tail didn't really even fight
> cpred for sharkbait..


***? Thats nuts :rotfl:


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Surf Rodder said:


> Saturday conditions were excellent, big all four surf rods remained silent. Brought in bare hooks all eight times. (Live mullet and some large cut baits). Water was green to shore. While in my yak I broke mid-swell into a sneaker set ground swell. Managed to stay upright but kayak so full of water I rolled it with next wave. Caught some nice Pompano yesterday. Ate em today.


Wow, never caught pompano off Surfside. Cool.


----------



## iamatt

Nice to meet you surfrodder! My boy and I camped Saturday. I was trying some new ways of doing some breakaway weights for shark. Had nice pull sat night but missed hooks. Saturday morning Dropped a 4lb ray out at 400-450 yards with 2 bricks for weight. I just had a feeling it was going to get hit. .. watching that big ray bleeding as it disappeared into the green water... By the time I made it back to the beach my 9/0 was screaming and down to the braid. Amazing , to me this shark was dragging the house bricks and taking line that fast. Again missed the hook but ate half of the ray in one bite. 

Open for suggestions on rigging with breakaway bite lines. 
Surf was pretty nasty and took a nice spill way out there which took me several times to get back in fun times. Can't wait to go again.


----------

